

iPhone 6 Store Checker using Node.js + React.js - mere
http://www.iphonestorechecker.com/

======
bitoiu
A simple example of how to turn a problem into a long lasting solution, love
the creativity.

------
mere
ReactJS Application that monitors all Apple Stores and help you reserve and
pick up an iPhone6(+) on the same day!

------
opless
I could have used this a week ago.

In fact I almost wrote something like this myself.

